# Chloe getting groomed this weekend



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm grooming Chloe this weekend and would like to try the bob out on her. Anyone that has their dog in a bob cut, could you please post pics of the cut, front and back. I'm not sure what the back of the head looks like and would like to get some ideas. I have seen this cut alot recently and it is really a cute cut. Just want to try something different on Chloe. Thanks for any pics. :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ooops! I thought i was in the grooming section for this post. Sorry :blush:


----------

